# Favourite H. Upmann



## mash (Jul 24, 2007)

I don't have much experience with Upmann but would like to try to broaden my horizons a bit. Are they underrated in your opinion, and what's your favourite in the line? Thanks for any input.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

H. Upmann #4s...


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Love the Sir Winstons, I have had great experiences with ones from '03 and earlier....haven't had any of the '07s that just hit the market yet.

Love Mag46s as long as they have about 18 months on them....at least with the '05s, I didn't like them straight out of the box, but when I revisited them more than a year later, they were great.

The Upmann #2s are a great belicoso cigar, I think they are vastly underrated and stack up well to Monte #2s and other more popular belis.

The Monarchs have been hit and miss for me, have had a couple very good ones but more that just seemed pretty bland and one dimensional

The Coronas (tubos) are a good inexpensive mild smoke, not spectacular but nice for a quick cigar.

The EL Mag50s should be a good smoke with a little age on them, I'm letting the couple I have sit for a while longer.

Haven't tried a Connossieur No. 1 yet, hoping that will happen soon.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

zemekone said:


> H. Upmann #4s...


ding, ding, ding!!!

other than the #4; the Connie #1s and the #2s i've had with a few years on them, have been really good.

on the less expensive side; the PCs and Coronas Major Tubos(Hand Made) have been solid consistently good smokes with typical Upmann flavors.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Love the Sir Winstons,
> 
> The Upmann #2s are a great belicoso cigar, I think they are vastly underrated and stack up well to Monte #2s and other more popular belis.
> 
> ...


:tpd:

Upmann has a classic tobacco taste, and is winner in my book. I can see how some people may not like this brand, but if you like Monte and Bolivar, the Upmann makes it a trinity of sorts.

The No. 2 and or a corona would be a good way to start. The Connossieur No. 1 is good, but I remember them as being milder than the Monarch or No. 2. Sir Winstons are a top cigar on any collector's list. Can't say enough good things about the Upmann line; even the machine mades are good.


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

zemekone said:


> H. Upmann #4s...


carbonbased_al's favorite cigar... (but only if they're twice as old as him!)


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

I think the Upmann #2s are among the best, right up there with the Monte #2 and the Partagas P2s. All these are my favorite torpedos.:ss


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

Aged Sir Winston


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Upmann is my favorite marca...lots of range in this brand.

My favorite is the Super Corona (although hard to find nowadays) followed by the Sir Winston and then the No. 2. So many great cigars that it's hard to just pick three...the Monarch and Coronas are stellar smokes as well.

If we're talking age, the Sir Winston's from the early 90's are phenominal! Also, I have a box of 60s/70s No. 4's and El Prados that are excellent as well. 

Like I said, hard to just talk about one cigar...lots of goodies!


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm partial to the coronas majors as well


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

I've only tried the Mag 46, SW and Corona Major, and would have to say the Mag.
That reminds me- I beleive my #2's have been sitting long enough- I should sample one :ss


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Mag 46 (but I have not tried anything recent due to some bad reports) and the No.2....also have really liked the No.4 but the sample size is much smaller than the previous two.


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

depends on what you like. the no.2 are almost a full bodied monte/partagas hybrid. it has characteristics from both and for alot of gorillas prefer the hu. the mag 46 is not as strong and has a classic havana flavor. these are the only two I have had.

Out of the two it really depends on what you like. if you want more full go no.2 if you like med. go mag 46. both are great and you will be happy with either. i dont think you can go wrong through the entire brand.


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

mash said:


> I don't have much experience with Upmann but would like to try to broaden my horizons a bit. Are they underrated in your opinion, and what's your favourite in the line? Thanks for any input.


I think they are definitely underated. My favorite, the magnum 46. Great size and flavour.


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

mosesbotbol said:


> :tpd:
> 
> Upmann has a classic tobacco taste, and is winner in my book. I can see how some people may not like this brand, but if you like Monte and Bolivar, the Upmann makes it a trinity of sorts.
> 
> The No. 2 and or a corona would be a good way to start. The Connossieur No. 1 is good, but I remember them as being milder than the Monarch or No. 2. Sir Winstons are a top cigar on any collector's list. Can't say enough good things about the Upmann line; even the machine mades are good.


i agree with moses (i almost always do that...) - the #2 is often overlooked.


----------



## mash (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks for all the help. The knowledge and experience on this board blows me away. Kevin


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

One more vote for the Coronas Major Tubos. A good medium-bodied smoke and very well priced.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2007)

I recently smoked a 60s Upmann #4 that blew me away. :dr


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Hard to go wrong with either the Mag 46 or #2 :ss


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

The super corona was really good. Too bad they are next to impossible to find now. The late 90's Sir Winston I smoked a year ago was one of the best churchill's I smoked the whole year. The 01's were not as good. Flavors were a little subdued compared to the late 90s. I think the 01 Monarchs was better than the 01 Sir Winston.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2007)

bonggoy said:


> The late 90's Sir Winston I smoked a year ago was one of the best churchill's I smoked the whole year.


Are you sure it wasn't a Pepin? :chk:r


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

cabinetsticker said:


> Are you sure it wasn't a Pepin? :chk:r


They were unbanded, so it's a possibility. lolz


----------



## Fistville (Mar 26, 2007)

Mag 46 are amazing with very little time on them. First one I had was too young and it was harsh. The second two were a few months older, and they were magnificent.


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

I'm pretty partial to the Sir Winstons myself...


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

My favorites are either the H Upmann #2s or the Mag 46s.

The #2s are a great torpedo and age very nice.


----------



## bassrocker (Oct 26, 2006)

I had a # 2 not to long ago , thanks to Fredster .
It was awesome , also like the Sir Winnies . :dr
The Upmann line dont get enough credit !
Pure Cuban Flavor :tu

Mike


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Sir Winston is the best hands down. #2 and super Coronas get close second and third.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

I can't keep my hands of the Sir Winston's! They are special.


----------



## cigarsarge (Feb 7, 2005)

Sir Winstons...


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Although (believe it or not) I am not a huge H. Upmann fan, there are a few that I have really enjoyed. Unfortunately, most are not readily available in the marketplace. If you find them, I would jump on them. 

- The most accessible (relatively speaking, that is; at least it was a regular production cigar manufactured within the last decade) of them is the Super Coronas. They are becoming very tough to find, but have a certain clean flavor and subtle sweetness to them that I enjoy. 
- The 160th Anniversary humidor cigars are all outstanding. Better IMHO than the Tacos, and still available (though becoming more difficult to obtain recently).
- I have a box of 1960s Lonsdales but have yet to smoke one. I know that Allan B has one, so he might be able to opine on it.
- The 1985 Monarcas are quite good. 
- Finally, everyone raves about Vintage Sir Winstons (green box). I've not yet had the chance to try one, but based on what I have been told by some very very highly regarded persons here I cannot rightly exclude them from this list


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

pics say it so much better than words...my favorite upmann.

derrek


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

dvickery said:


> pics say it so much better than words...my favorite upmann.
> 
> derrek


Bastage!: D


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

dvickery said:


> pics say it so much better than words...my favorite upmann.
> 
> derrek


Very nice. I'm down to my last 4 boxes, I believe.

Those are some truly beautiful sticks! :tu


----------



## Fistville (Mar 26, 2007)

dvickery said:


> pics say it so much better than words...my favorite upmann.
> 
> derrek


i think i need to change my pants.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

chibnkr said:


> Very nice. I'm down to my last 4 boxes, I believe.
> 
> Those are some truly beautiful sticks! :tu


Only 4 boxes Mike? How do you sleep at night??

 :r


----------



## mash (Jul 24, 2007)

dvickery said:


> pics say it so much better than words...my favorite upmann.
> 
> derrek


I am awestruck.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

cabinetsticker said:


> I recently smoked a 60s Upmann #4 that blew me. :dr


We need sources on that one.


----------



## Coffee Grounds (Feb 14, 2007)

I would say the Mag 46

Has a good price point
They taste good without aging


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

dvickery said:


> pics say it so much better than words...my favorite upmann.
> 
> derrek


That hurts Derrick!!! Nice!!:tu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> We need sources on that one.


You're a funny, funny man Dave.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

dvickery said:


> pics say it so much better than words...my favorite upmann.
> 
> derrek


That's why ...  :chk


----------



## filly (Dec 12, 1997)

Hmmm, My favorite is a toss up between the #4 and the Connie. They are both just incredible smokes from 98. It's like candy and you can't just smoke one! Third would have to be the Mag 46. I really didn't care at ALL for the supermags though. Next would be the #2 and then probably the Sir Winnie. I haven't had very many super coronas although I remember Driller gifted me a couple quite a few years ago, I don't remember them all that much. Maybe with the age they have on them now, they are yummy.

Hey Klugsy, if you lay your hands on some vingtage #4's LMK cause I'll buy a couple! :ss


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

chibnkr said:


> Although (believe it or not) I am not a huge H. Upmann fan, there are a few that I have really enjoyed. Unfortunately, most are not readily available in the marketplace. If you find them, I would jump on them.
> 
> - The most accessible (relatively speaking, that is; at least it was a regular production cigar manufactured within the last decade) of them is the Super Coronas. They are becoming very tough to find, but have a certain clean flavor and subtle sweetness to them that I enjoy.
> - The 160th Anniversary humidor cigars are all outstanding. Better IMHO than the Tacos, and still available (though becoming more difficult to obtain recently).
> ...


Stop tempting us with these rare smokes again


----------



## Danbreeze (Jun 27, 2006)

I had a chance to sample an '85 Monarch that was fantastic. Soooo smooth.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Favorites to me would be an aged Connoisseur No. 1 or a better-aged Sir Winston.


----------



## allanb3369 (May 15, 2006)

chibnkr said:


> I have a box of 1960s Lonsdales but have yet to smoke one. I know that Allan B has one, so he might be able to opine on it.


Didn't realize I had any of these .... need to go dig around .... never know what one might find!



chibnkr said:


> Everyone raves about Vintage Sir Winstons (green box). I've not yet had the chance to try one, but based on what I have been told by some very very highly regarded persons here I cannot rightly exclude them from this list


You are correct, sir, Green box Sir Winnies do not suck!

Despite being somewhat one-dimensional, I've found the '70's Naturales quite interesting - almost "vegetal" flavored. Overall, they may not be the greatest marca out there, but, some of the most memorable smokes I've had tend to be H.Upmann's.

Oh yeah, Club Epicures do not suck either!!!


----------



## Tour De Cigar (Feb 26, 2007)

vintage cameroon with cedar sleeves...


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

Tour De Cigar said:


> vintage cameroon with cedar sleeves...


:tpd: :r


----------



## filly (Dec 12, 1997)

allanb3369 said:


> Oh yeah, Club Epicures do not suck either!!!


Oh YEAH baby! I only have 5 left..sniff sniff...damn tasty cigar that I would buy a crap load of if they ever went into production. :ss


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

I'm with Jen.... Club Epicur's ROCK!!!!! I would totally buy more as well.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

Hey Jen......remember your first Club Epi ???


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

allanb3369 said:


> Didn't realize I had any of these .... need to go dig around .... never know what one might find!


I believe that you picked it up during a certain box pass...

If you can't find it I can certainly send you another one. Just LMK.


----------



## filly (Dec 12, 1997)

Bruce said:


> Hey Jen......remember your first Club Epi ???


Hell yeah at the Fuente Summit in San Fran! I remember it too because man that was a tasty cigar and I ran over to poker and told him he had to try it too! Of course after that they all disappeared from the market as Poker and Driller scoured and bought most of the left over boxes!:r

I still remember that cigar and thank you for it, bro. I also remember seeing Mr. Sea with that really old Dunhill Monte #2 in a saran wrapper that was soooo yellow from age! lol Boy is that a trip down memory lane!


----------



## allanb3369 (May 15, 2006)

chibnkr said:


> I believe that you picked it up during a certain box pass...
> 
> If you can't find it I can certainly send you another one. Just LMK.


I dug around and found an H.Upmann Royal Coronas A/T marked from the 1960's that might have come from the box pass. It's still in the cigar bag (marked '60's) but there is no lot number, so I really can't be sure where it came from!


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

SW
SC
aged coronas
Conn1
never had a #4 yet


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Very underrated line, love them all.
Mag 46 is really good when over a year old
Upmann #2 awesome
Corona Majors very good


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2007)

Of the recent Upmanns, I really enjoy the Tacos from the humidor. :dr


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> The Upmann #2s are a great belicoso cigar, I think they are vastly underrated and stack up well to Monte #2s and other more popular belis.


The Upmann #2 IMHO is the finest torpedo made and the best cigar in the Upmann line. They can be gotten for a reasonable amount of $$ and they stack up well against just about any cigar in that price range and that size. I would take an Upmann #2 over just abut any cigar made in and outside of Cuba today. Smooth, clean, and flavorful, they are without a doubt a stellar smoke!:2

ATL

PS- The nice thing also about them is that they tend to be made just at the Upmann factory (ROA) unlike the Monte 2's which seemed to be made at every friggin outhouse factory on the island. The consistency of the cigar helps keep it a winner!


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

2005 EL Magnum 50. Even out of the box it was delicious and marvelously complex, but they are aging like an all-time great.

And of course, the #2 and #4 are consistent winners year in and year out.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Made in Dade said:


> Very underrated line, love them all.


I don't think it's accurate to call H Upmann an underrated line, it's one of the largest selling lines of Habanos.

I love Upmanns too.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

allanb3369 said:


> I dug around and found an H.Upmann Royal Coronas A/T marked from the 1960's that might have come from the box pass. It's still in the cigar bag (marked '60's) but there is no lot number, so I really can't be sure where it came from!


Hmmmm....sounds like I need to bring another one next time I'm out in KC. This was a lonsdale, no cello.


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Those 60's Upmann Royal Coronas A/T's are a an odd little robusto (in a good way). I guess I need to get another one out to revisit...It's been a while since I've had one.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

For vintage Upmann, I like Prados in cello a lot.


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Fredster said:


> For vintage Upmann, I like Prados in cello a lot.


Yeah, those are good. Very very rare!


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Sean9689 said:


> Yeah, those are good. Very very rare!


Hmmmmm....I have one in the humi. Perhaps I should break it out and give it a try. But, then if I like it I'll be kicking myself for not picking-up a box when it was available....


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Fredster said:


> For vintage Upmann, I like Prados in cello a lot.


I agree! I'll bring one for the SH III PPP. :ss


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

chibnkr said:


> Hmmmmm....I have one in the humi. Perhaps I should break it out and give it a try. But, then if I like it I'll be kicking myself for not picking-up a box when it was available....


The age-old lament...


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

chibnkr said:


> Hmmmmm....I have one in the humi. Perhaps I should break it out and give it a try. But, then if I like it I'll be kicking myself for not picking-up a box when it was available....


you still havent smoked that? better get on it.


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

Fredster said:


> For vintage Upmann, I like Prados in cello a lot.


Last weekend I smoked an Upmann King, also in cello, that I got from Allan B. Outstanding!

For the original poster, I like the #4's best, but they are getting pretty hard to find. For current production, the Sir Winston!


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Rock Star said:


> you still havent smoked that? better get on it.


You gave that to me, right?


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

chibnkr said:


> You gave that to me, right?


yes sirrrr..


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Rock Star said:


> yes sirrrr..


Thought so! Thanks again. Will smoke it soon!

FYI: Just picked-up 12 bottles of 2005 S9. Mmmmmm....good stuff!


----------



## mash (Jul 24, 2007)

GOAT LOCKER said:


> Last weekend I smoked an Upmann King, also in cello, that I got from Allan B. Outstanding!
> 
> For the original poster, I like the #4's best, but they are getting pretty hard to find. For current production, the Sir Winston!


Thanks, Sir Winnie seems to be the most popular. Can't wait to try one, particularly one with some age.


----------

